# Army Atv.



## starman (Jan 11, 2004)

I'v asked this question on other boards and I'll try this one, in the 1970 the U.S. Army was trying out a new type of ATV that went through swamps water and sandy ground, it had two screw type devices one on each side of a boat like craft, it was almost as long as the craft one rotated clockwise the other counter clockwise for forward motion they had this on the national news, this was going to be used in the viet nam war but I never saw it again does anyone know of this vehicle and or have photos ? the screws look like the speed indicator that the submarine Disney Nautlius had only they were a lot longer. Thanks. Karl.


----------

